# Turbo audible over Bluetooth mic?



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

PanJet said:


> For any of you with CTDs, have you ever noticed if someone else is driving the car and you're talking to the on the phone, there is what sounds like a turbo sound in the background if they're accelerating?
> 
> The first time I realized it, I was driving the car talking with my buddy on the phone. He asked me if I was driving a turbo car or something (he lives on the other side of the country and has never seen my car). He said he could hear the turbo spooling up and down in the background quite clearly. I told him that wasn't likely since I could rarely hear it, and most likely there must be some interference from the voltage regulator when the alternator spins up and down.
> 
> ...


Microphones are very sensitive electronic devices that can pick up sounds not heard or barely audible to the human ear. The ones typically used now in cellphones and cars have noise cancelling software grouped with them. It's possible the microphone is picking up the sound of turbo and isn't detecting it as background noise that should be cancelled out.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

I think you are mearly hearing alternator whine. It used to be a common thing with poorly shielded wire on ham radio equipment. It should vary in frequency with the RPM of the alternator as your speed goes up and down.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting. I will try to remember to test this out today.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

I would also lean more towards electrical interference, but it's certainly possible.


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

Finally...someone else other than I has this issue. 

It has been to 3 different Chevy dealers, 5 different times. 

They have replaced ground wires and reset the radio 6 times. Then when that didn't work, they said it was my phone. Well it does it on all 3 phones in the household....so next. It electrical noise sounds just like a alternator with a bad diode. The other person can only hear it at low vehicle speeds (stop-n-go traffic) and a while accelerating. Crusing on the freeway at speed, its quiet. 

Its one of the main reasons why I am looking to trade the car in before the warranty is up. I don't trust the dealer network or the electrical in the car. It has shutdown/restarted itself, and the A/C works then doesn't when it wants.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

smkn600ctd said:


> the A/C works then doesn't when it wants.


Keep in eye on the outside temperature reading. A bad/disconnected sensor can cause that. If it thinks the outside air is too cold, it won't allow the A/C to run.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

smkn600ctd said:


> Finally...someone else other than I has this issue.


I can't say I really thought of it as an "issue" so much as I'm just curious. I've been assuming it is something electrical, but it certainly sounds like a turbo spooling mostly because it is not consistent. As you said, only heard at low speeds when slowing/accelerating.

Being a pilot and having heard the common electrical whine produced by alternators with planes with very complex electrical equipment, I can't say this really worries me. I've never had any other gremlins (knock on wood) other than the common O2 sensor replacement.


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

We also get this same noise, it's really annoying. I didn't have this issue in my 2012 1LT. I suppose I need to take it into the dealer. I've also noticed a squeak coming from the microphone area when driving down rougher(gravel) roads.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I can't ever say I have had this issue, my phone calls seem clear. I can't even hear the turbo off the phone.


----------

